# Model D.C. generator



## 100model (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi everyone

                Has anyone made generators for their model engines? I have made one from a 24v heater fan motor with castings made to look like something that looks about 100 years old. Have a look at the video    [ame="http://youtu.be/yWF0mKSrsK4"]http://youtu.be/yWF0mKSrsK4  [/ame]


----------



## starnovice (Dec 21, 2012)

Really nice!


----------



## Rustkolector (Dec 26, 2012)

100model
That's a nice model generator. I admire your pattern and casting work. I have added a PM Research DC generator to one of my small model IC engines and I built a larger PM excited alternator from a ceiling fan stator for a my 4 cylinder IC model engine. The alternator is loosely patterned after a 1915 vintage Westinghouse alternator. It is a slow speed design running at 600 RPM nominal with an output of about 100VAC, and has demonstrated 90 watts at 700 RPM and 120VAC. It has worked well, and powers the cooling system for the engine as well as some lighting load for demonstration. The video below was posted here some time ago. 

Jeff

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5yUtb7baOk[/ame]


----------



## skyline1 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi Fellas 

Some nice little generators, Here's a couple of pics of mine, I cheated a little as they are made from the little Permag motors of the type found in V.C.R.s and tape decks and the like. much smaller and less powerful that yours. but they can produce about 12V @250mA ish (3-4 Watts) at about 30,000 R.P.M. powered by little steam turbines.

I have also designed a regulator for them, it is built into the switchboard you can see in one of the pictures, (fully working BTW but not quite complete yet). The C.D. is not part of the model just to give an idea of scale (First thing to hand when I took the pic) Sorry about the photography on the third one must have had the camera set wrong











Regards Mark


----------



## nemoc (Jan 3, 2013)

I bought 2 bike light generators that I plan to use on some future project.  They were very cheap.  I will make a housing so the look unique and antique.

Craig


----------



## 100model (Jan 4, 2013)

rustkolector

 I really enjoyed the video. Was the engine your own castings? The alternator looks great with the engine and giving the test results of the alternator was of great interest to me.

skyline1

I love steam turbines and when they have a small 3 phase alternator it shows that they can do useful work.


----------



## Rustkolector (Jan 4, 2013)

100model,
The Bruce-MacBeth engine is barstock except for the flywheel castings. If you are interested, plans for the engine started in the current issue of Home Shop Machinist magazine.  

Jeff


----------

